# Propane Quick Disconnect



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a 300bh. We have a female disconnect under the trailer for the outside stove. Can you buy a hose that will connect to the fitting and use it for a road trip grill. I did search the forum and could find anything. Maybe I didnt use the right words. Thanks


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

Try tejassmokers.com. They had everything I needed to convert my Weber grill to quick connect. Look for the low pressure rv quick connect section.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is a thread that contains info about the fittings --> HERE

This is probably a more expensive option --> HERE


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok here's a dumb question, but since I want to do the same thing with my Road Trip grill I'll ask.

The adapter hose Coleman sells will connect the grill directly to a larger high pressure tank say a #20 or #30.
If we make up a hose that will connect it to the low pressure quick disconnect on the Outback will the grill work??

The disconnect is down stream of the regulator on the Outback. Am I over thinking this??


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

If the stove is a high pressure stove it will not work with a low pressure fitting ..


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

RDS said:


> The adapter hose Coleman sells will connect the grill directly to a larger high pressure tank say a #20 or #30.
> If we make up a hose that will connect it to the low pressure quick disconnect on the Outback will the grill work??
> 
> The disconnect is down stream of the regulator on the Outback. Am I over thinking this??


When it comes to propane I always try to overthink because that stuff will blow you up!









This forum question and answer was recent and has good information on How-To do what you want to do.

Coleman Road Trip Grill to RV

NOTE: The Fairview Quick-disconnect valve and nipple used on my 2011 210RS side-burner stove is like all quick-connects. It has a valve that must be physically depressed to allow gas flow. The problem I found was attaching the Coleman screw-on connector to a length of gas hose with a compatible quick-connect nipple to go to the RV connector. ( Confused yet? )

The Link above gives info on what I did.

FINAL NOTE: The Fairview Quick-disconnect valve on my Outback is a low pressure outlet. In common speak it is 1/2 PSI or the industry standard speak of 11" water column pressure.

Now we're having fun!!!









Drive safe and let's eat!


----------

